# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  البحث عن ديوان البحترى بطبعة حديثة

## هشام السنوسى

أريد ديوان البحترى بطبعة حديثة وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## هاني هلال

جزاكم الله - عزَّ وجلَّ - خير الجزاء ؛ لأنكم تخدمون العربية وعلومها ، وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

----------

